# VOTING: Graphics Contest #54...Take your PICK



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Voting will end on Sunday, July 13th, at midnight Central Time

*Originals....*
























*---------------------------------------------------------------*


*Entry 1*









*Entry 2*









*Entry 3*









*Entry 4*









*Entry 5*









*Entry 6*









*Entry 7*


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I wish I could vote twice....

This was a really hard decision for me!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

EDIT: Because of my stupid computer!

Everyone did an excellent job!!!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Megan1216 said:


> Yeah I know...That's the hard thing. We could close the poll and have members put their vote in a post and then at the end of voting, count up all the votes and whoever wins gets the win...That way we could vote more than once. LOL :lol:
> 
> Everyone did an excellent job!!!


Ummmmm.....Megan, 
That made no sense to me??? :? :? :?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I really like all of them, so I'm going to have to do some thinking! This is so hard!


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

How am I supposed to choose one picture of Willow over another when they are all so lovely!!! In addition I really like the piccies of the other cats too - dilemma dilemma 8O


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

BoscosMum said:


> Megan1216 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I know...That's the hard thing. We could close the poll and have members put their vote in a post and then at the end of voting, count up all the votes and whoever wins gets the win...That way we could vote more than once. LOL :lol:
> ...


 *I HATE MY COMPUTER! *When I first wrote it, I read it and it didn't make sense to me either so I edited it, and it said that it was edited and when I look now it isn't! :evil: Sorry Dawn...If computers weren't expensive, our's would be out the window right now! :roll: :lol:


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Here is what I would have entered if I could enter.


----------



## ck14 (Jun 16, 2008)

These are all so gorgeous, and I must admit, I almost got teary-eyed seeing my baby with emerald eyes. :heart


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Really good entries everyone :wink:


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!

LadyNeko

You won!!!
You did a fantastic job....
Both of your entries were the top 2 from the votes.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Congratulations, Lady Neko!  I can't wait to see what subject you choose for the next contest! 

I'll lock this thread now, since a winner has been declared.


----------



## LadyNeko (Jun 24, 2008)

o____o 

Wow, thanks, everyone <3 

*ponders theme/cat to use*


----------

